

Install Android 2.2 on a jailbroken iPhone over the air - hardik
http://mobiputing.com/2010/11/how-to-install-android-2-2-on-a-jailbroken-iphone/

======
kevinelliott
I've been helping with iDroid and Bootlace, and I can tell you that a lot has
progressed over the last couple of months. Power management has been a huge
priority, and while some of it is there now, much more is to come. Also, it
runs incredibly slowly on a 2G, but quite reasonable on a 3G, and absolutely
awesome on a 3GS. In fact it feels faster on a 3GS than on a real droid phone.

Part of the reason that it runs hot is the screen power management is
incomplete, so it's always on, albeit dimmed. This should change soon.

~~~
Xuzz
It doesn't even run on the iPhone 3GS? Also, the iPhone 2G and 3G have
identical processors, so I'm not seeing where a speed difference would come
from...

~~~
nextparadigms
First 2 iPhone generations had a 600 Mhz ARM 11 CPU but they only ran at 400
Mhz. iPhone 3GS was about twice as fast with a much better Cortex A8 CPU and a
600 MHz clock.

Besides he said it's working even faster on iPhone 3GS than on a Droid 1 (same
CPU and clock). Did you even read the comment?

~~~
Xuzz
Did you even read my comment? :(

I've read the code, there is no iPhone 3GS support -- yet. Here's a link to
the project's wiki, note all the red under 3GS:
<http://www.idroidproject.org/wiki/Status#iDroid_7>

Secondly, my point was about the iPhone 2G vs 3G (not 3GS), in reply t "it
runs incredibly slowly on a 2G, but quite reasonable on a 3G". They -- as you
said -- have the exact same processor, so it can't really run very different
on one or the other. (In fact, I have it on both right in front of me, it
seems about the same running iDroid.)

Could someone explain the downvotes?

------
shimon
FYI: if you install this, boot into iDroid, and can't figure out how to
reboot: The power button is simulated by holding the iPhone's home and lock
buttons simultaneously.

------
timmorgan
Anyone know how well this works, I mean for real -- not just as something to
play with?

Last video I saw of Android running on iPhone seemed very buggy and sloooow.

~~~
spitfire
A friend tried it on his 2g iphone and got 15 minutes battery life. Useful as
a proof of concept. or as engineering work in progress, but not as a phone.

------
ableal
Personally, I've been occasionally watching the efforts to put Android on the
HTC HD2 (WinMo 6.5, left behind for 7). Seems to be going well, with
reasonable battery life, etc. although not "over the air" install. Look up the
XDA developers forums.

------
hasenj
nice, hopefully now I can try the 8pen thing

------
gcb
Why every video on youtube is with 2g or 3g?

not a single 3gs so far

